# Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?



## Scynd (4. Februar 2010)

*Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich plane gerade dein bau eines neuen Wohnzimmer/Media/ZweitGaming PC´s der möglichst klein werden soll, damit er in das von mir geplante Gehäuse (selbstbau) passt. 
Das System soll aus einem Sockel 1156 ITX Board, einem Core i5 750 und einer Sapphire HD 5770 (<-aus Platzgründen gewählt) bestehen. Nun wäre es platztechnisch ideal wenn das ganze System von einem micro ATX Netzteil befeuert werden würde. Aber leider finde ich nur Netzteile bis 400W. Das wäre ja auch gerade noch in Ordnung, wenn es denn qualitatv hochwertige wären (von Namenhaften Herstellern und nicht von LC Power...)

Kennt jemand von euch gute 400W oder höher micro ATX Netzteile die auch die angegebene Leistung dauerhaft bringen und nicht nur als Spitzenwert?

BTW, ich möchte zu gegebener Zeit die Graka etwas übertakten, dass sollte das NT mitmachen 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

das wird schwierig ... Micro ATX bzw. SFX Netzteile gibts wirklich nur wenige ...

Seasonic SS-350SFE 350W SFX12V Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

be quiet SFX Power 350W SFX12V 3.2 (SFX-350W/BN134) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Die beiden sind wohl so ziemlich das beste am Markt ... Das Seasonic sollte aber eigentlich reichen für dein Vorhaben


edit: Wenn du dein Gehäuse selbst baust, meinste nicht da du die 2cm für ein ordentliches ATX Netzteil über hast?


----------



## Scynd (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Danke für deine Hilfe 
Das Netzteil soll in den Sockel des Gehäuses Platz finden und der sollte nicht zu riesig werden. Ich konstruiere jetzt mal versuchsweise ein Gehäuse für ein ATX Netzteil mit meinem CAD Programm. Ich hab da so ne Idee 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Ein gutes 350 Watt NT reicht für das System aber aus. 
Ich würde das bq nehmen, da das Seasonic eigentlich so gut wie nicht zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Scynd (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Ich kann mich irgendwie mit 350W nicht anfreunden. Wenn ich rechne, 130W  für i5, 180W HD 5770, ein paar Watt für die HDD, Lüfter usw + späteres OC...

Das klingt mir sehr knapp. Ich muss eh einen Sockel bauen, und ich denke das ich da das Innenleben eines ATX Netzteils reinbekomme. Und keine Angst um meine Gesundheit, ich bin technisch versiert  (bezieht sich auf das betreiben eines Netzteils ohne orginal Gehäuse).

Gruß Scynd


----------



## ghostadmin (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Also 130 Watt wird der i5 glaub ich nie aus der Dose ziehen. 
Wo hast du die Werte den her? Ich würde schätzen, das System wird um die 250 Watt unter Vollast aus der Dose ziehen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Wie kommst auf 130W fürn i5?!
Der ist mit 95W Spezifiziert und das ist auch schon die TDP; da kommst niemals hin!

180W für die 5770 ist ebenso bullshit, laut Adam Riese dürfens maximal 150W sein -> 75W durchn Slot und 75W via 6pin Stecker, macht gesamt 150W, mehr DARF die Karte nicht verbrauchen, in der Praxis ists deutlich weniger - sonst hätt man hier gleich 2 6pin oder einen 8pin verbaut.


Und OC beim COre i5 ist dämlich, aufgrund der (noch) ungeklärten Sockelproblematik...


----------



## Scynd (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Hm, dachte ich hätte diese Werte irgendwo gelesen .
Wenn das so ist, dann kann ich ja ohne schlechtes Gewissen zum Be Quiet greifen.

ICH DANKE EUCH  (und Schande über mein unwissendes Haupt ) 

Gruß Scynd


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

also ich habe ein itx system mit i5 759 auf 3,6ghz und ner gtx260...und wenn alles auf maximallast läuft (furmark, prime) dann komm ich so auf 300W +-10-20 ....


----------



## Scynd (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Micro ATX Netzteil über 400W?*

Super!
Danke für die Messung 
Dann ist ja alles ok. Ihr könnt meine CAD Zeichnungen bald hier bewundern 
Ich will die Bilder noch nicht gleich posten, da noch einige fehlen und es sonst aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wäre.

Gruß Scynd


----------

